
SQL Server 2019 Public Preview New and Interesting Features - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/09/24/what-is-new-in-sql-server-2019-public-preview/
======
nielsb
A very initial investigation of what is new in SQL Server 2019 Machine
Learning Services.

